# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Πίτα AWMN 2014 Ποτε?

## NetTraptor

Πότε να κόψουμε πίτα? Τι Ώρα λέτε να μαζευτούμε?

----------


## ydin

Υπ'όψιν Δευτέρα 3 Μαρτίου είναι Καθαρά Δευτέρα... ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Υπ'όψιν Δευτέρα 3 Μαρτίου είναι Καθαρά Δευτέρα...


Ε ναι ρε, εμεις κ εμεις θαμαστε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν καταλαβαίνω από αργίες λέμε 24/7 AWMN
Το αμέσως επόμενο δεν παίζει γιατί θα είμαστε έξω άρα μονόδρομος μιας και έτσι που το πάμε κάθε χρόνο θα γίνει το 2016.  ::

----------


## ydin

OK, Μιχαλη σε εξουσιοδοτω να παραλαβεις το κομματι μου. Και μη δω καμια δαγκωνια ε... χα χα χα

(Πλακα κανω ε...)

----------


## tsatasos

16/2 κατά τις 12:00-13:00

----------


## NetTraptor

Παραδοσιακά οι πίτες γινόντουσαν απόγευμα 17:00 ή πιο αργά. Συμφωνείτε?

----------


## chrismarine

είναι μόνο για τα μελη του συλλόγου η αφορά όλους !?
θα υπάρχει κάποιος ταμίας εκεί για ενδεχόμενη εγγραφή ?
που θα γίνει ?
ερωτήσεις εύλογες λόγο απουσίας φυσικής έδρας !

----------


## NetTraptor

Η πίτα Awmn είναι για όλο το Awmn με την βοήθεια του σωματείου και σπόνσορς. Ποτέ δεν υπήρχε διάκριση και δεν θα υπάρξει. 
1. Όλοι συμμετέχουν όπου μπορούν. 
2. Tο δίκτυο και το σωματείο συμπορεύονται και συνυπάρχουν για λόγους εκπροσώπησης και υποστήριξης.
3. Είναι και τα δυο ανοιχτά.-

Φυσική έδρα μπορούμε να έχουμε αλλά θα μας κοστίσει περί το 500αρικο μίνιμουμ τον μήνα. Υπάρχει και μια εναλλακτική που αν έρθετε στην πίτα θα την δείτε 
Το που ψήνεται... ::

----------


## akakios

καλυτερα βολευει το απογευμα... ουτως ωστε να εχουμε παει για καφεδακι το πρωι.... 
να παμε να φαμε το μεσημερακι και το απογευμα να ερθουμε στην πιτα.

Και το βραδακι βολτουλα παλι...  ::

----------


## tsatasos

Πέρυσι δεν την είχαμε κάνει πρωί προς μεσημέρι?
Μέσα πάντως και για τις 17:00!

----------


## NetTraptor

Μεσημεράκι το είχαμε κάνει αλλά όλοι γκρίνιαξαν  ::  Back to basics αν δεν υπάρχει θέμα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Που είχαμε μείνει με αυτό το θέμα.

Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο να οριστικοποιήσω την ημερομηνία και το catering.

Μπλέξαμε με άλλα και χάσαμε το νόημα.

Άρα 16 η πρώτη επιλογή αν μας παίρνει ή το επόμενο Κ

----------


## akakios

κανενα νεοτερο?

----------


## NetTraptor

Έχει μια πίτα του "δικτύου" στο HS αυτή την Εβδομάδα. 
Ε να κάνουμε μια όλου του AWMN την άλλη? Δεν ξέρω. 
Μπορούμε να τα πούμε και στο HS. Σκεφτείτε το και το συζητάμε. 

Δεν ξέρω ίσως σοβαρευτούμε σε κάποια φάση, συνεννοηθούμε σαν ενήλικες και κάνουμε μια πίτα όπως πάντα να τελειώνουμε. Έχουμε και άλλες δουλείες σε αντίθεση. 

Don't know Food for thought  :: 

Όπως και να έχει super. Θα βρισκόμαστε συνέχεια !!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ipduh

nettraptor, 

ποιό "όλο";

τί σου λέει το γεγονός οτι η Kοινότητα διαλέγει να κόψει πίττα την ίδια ημερομηνία και ώρα με εσένα;

ποιοί νομίζεις οτί είναι αυτοί που δεν περιμέναμε να έρθουν;

Αν εξαρτιόταν από εμένα ... να έρθεις ... και υπόσχομαι σε όλους ότι αν σε δω εκεί θα προσπαθήσω να μην αντιπαρατεθώ μαζί 
σου και επαναληφθεί αυτό που έγινε στους Αμπελόκηπους.

η πίττα θα κοπεί στο Hackerspace https://www.hackerspace.gr/wiki/Κοπή...ου_AWMN_2014

α! θα είναι εκεί πολλοί "καλοί" σου φίλοι από τα παλιά ... senius , acool ... καθώς και ο papashark που θα φέρει και την πίττα.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μάλιστα. Μα είναι ευχάριστο που τελικά κάποιος πήρε μια "ενωτική" πρωτοβουλία και το σωματείο την χαιρετίζει. Εκεί θα είμαστε και δήλωσα συμμετοχή στο facebook πρώτος πρώτος! Μάλιστα το είπα και σε άλλους να έρθουν όλοι τελικά. Ευκαιρία είναι. Τώρα βέβαια να σου πω και εγώ ότι όλοι αυτοί που περιγράφεις δεν πηγαίνανε ο ένας τα χνότα του άλλου άλλα είσαι νέος και δεν ξέρεις πολλά οπότε θα μου πεις πάλι τις σοφίες σου. Κάπως υποκριτικά ακούγονται όλα αυτά αλλά no problem. Έχω κλείσει 10 χρόνια ξέρεις εδώ δεν περιμένω να μου πεις εσύ για το τι συμβαίνει τριγύρω, ποιος είναι ποιος και τα κίνητρα του καθενός.

Θα χαρώ να δω τι ακριβώς θα κάνουν όλοι αυτοί μαζί μέσα σε ένα δωμάτιο και αν τελικά εγώ είμαι το πρόβλημα θα χαρώ να δω την λύση από αυτούς και να βοηθήσω και εγώ όπως μπορώ. Έχεις κάνει ένα λάθος. Ποτέ δεν έκανα προσωπικό στοίχημα ούτε αυτοσκοπό το AWMN. Άλλωστε έχω ιδρύσει και ασχολούμαι με ένα κάρο άλλους οργανισμούς. Είμαι hyperactive αλλά όχι adicted. AN μετά από τόσα χρόνια βρεθούν αυτοί που είχαν δυσφημήσει, διασύρει και παρασύρει το AWMN στο περιθώριο τρόπο να συνεργαστούν και να κάνουν οτιδήποτε καλύτερο, θα είμαι εκεί να βοηθήσω όπως και έκανα σε προηγούμενη υποχώρηση μου στο παρελθόν (2009). Αν δε πετυχει θα το θεωρήσω νίκη προσωπική διότι εμμέσως θα έχει ωφεληθεί το η κοινότητα AWMN αλλά και διότι όλα αυτά τα λυκόπουλα θα έχουν καταφέρει να κάτσουν γύρο από ένα τραπέζι μαζί. Όμως πολύ αμφιβάλω διότι η ιστορία άλλα διδάσκει.

Ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα να πιω καφέ με αυτούς που αναφέρεις. Δεν έχω προσωπικά κάτι με κάποιον. Πάντα άπλωνα τα χέρια και μου τα δάγκωναν σαν εσένα. Ε κάποια στιγμη θα με θεωρούσες και .... αν δεν τα μάζευα. Το άλλο είναι ότι μου πέφτουν μακρυά και δεν είναι η πρώτη επιλογή. Εσύ είσαι αργόσχολος βέβαια και έχεις όλο τον χρόνο να γυρίζεις να λες, να ακούς.... και να υπακούς.

Το άλλο τώρα. Εσύ γιατί φοβάσαι να κάνεις αντιπαράθεση? Μην χαλάσεις την ατμόσφαιρα? lol Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω πρόβλημα όπως θες.

----------


## ipduh

nettraptor,

φέρε μας εναν αναλυτικο οικονομικο απολογισμο

σταματα να μας το παίζεις οτι σου χρωσταμε και απο πάνω και σταματα να μας λες ψεμματα

απέλυσε ολους τους αχυράνθρωπους απο μέλη

μηδενισε την συνδρομη η καντην 10 ευρω

φερε πρακτικα με το τι πραγματικα έγινε στην ΓΣ-εκλογες

και σταμάτα το bullying

ξεμπαναρε ολο τον κοσμο και την επομενη φορα που θες να μπαναρεις ή να δώσεις ή μην δώσεις μια ζώνη να ανακοινωσεις ενα prefix και χαλασεις την δρομολογηση ( πατρα ,αιγιο ) θα μας ρωτάς

βασικα θα μας ρωτας πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε μας αφορά

αν δεν μπορεις να κανεις τα παραπανω και ερθεις εκει ας μιλήσουμε για ελικοπτεράκια

σε καμια περίπτωση δεν φοβάμαι να αντιπαρατεθώ και τους μπουληδες τους μασαω για πρωινο και τους έχω χωνεψει και χεσει πριν το δεκατιανο

----------


## hipro5

:: 


Εγώ αυτό που έχω καταλάβει τον λίγο καιρό που διαβάζω εδώ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ μια "κλειστή κλίκα" που διαχειρίζεται το χρηματικό, το φορουμικό, το δικτυακό και γενικά προσπαθεί να ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΙ τους "τρόπους" της σε όλους τους άλλους.

Θα μου επιτρέψετε να την ονομάσω "κλίκα" και όχι ομάδα ελπίζω....

Είναι μερικοί που ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ πραγματικά και σαν χόμπι με το δίκτυο και είναι και οι άλλοι που αποσκοπούν στο δίκτυο για ΧΡΗΜΑ.

Αυτή είναι η γνώμη του "απ'έξω" και ΔΕΝ μου την αλλάζετε!  ::

----------


## senius

> Είναι μερικοί που ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΕ πραγματικά και σαν χόμπι με το δίκτυο και είναι και οι άλλοι που αποσκοπούν στο δίκτυο για ΧΡΗΜΑ.


Κι εμείς οι PriestRunner jones, οπού μέχρι τώρα σε ότι κάναμε τόσα χρόνια για να απολαμβάνετε ταχύτερα εσείς, δεν κερδίσαμε ούτε 1 euro, τι καταλάβαμε οεο? Απλά μας την λέτε.
Και μάλιστα εμείς οι PriestRunner jones & σια, θα βάλουμε υποψηφιότητα στον νέο σύλλογο για νέες προσδοκίες.

Ξέρετε κάτι, θα ήθελα αύριο στην κοπή της πίτας, να δώσουμε όλοι από ένα θετικό φασουλάκι για το καλύτερο άλλα και ΑΛΗΘΕΣ φανερό αποτέλεσμα. Εχουν γίνει τεράστιες προσπάθειες για να έρθουν στα ίσια τους τα πράγματα.
Πραγματικά υπάρχει αξιόλογος κόσμος με τεράστιες προσπάθειες που έχει κάνει, για να μπορούμε τωρα εμείς να μιλάμε εδώ και να απολαμβάνουμε τα πάντα.

Θα ηθελα να ευχηθώ, στην τωρινή χρονιά 2014, ολοι μαζί να αποδείξουμε οτι το AWMN μαζί με τα μέλη του και όλον τον κόσμο του, οτι θα ειναι το καλύτερο και θα παραμείνει στον ανώτερο τίτλο που του αναλογεί.
ΤΟΣΟ ΑΠΛΑ.

Ευχαριστώ.
The PriestRunner jones team

----------


## john70

Μάλιστα, παει και αυτό.... Το αδειασαμε .... Τερματισαμε


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## senius

> Μάλιστα, παει και αυτό.... Το αδειασαμε .... Τερματισαμε
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Γιάννη, έχεις αναρωτηθεί να ρωτήσεις να μάθεις? Είσαι εδώ? 
Αν απαντήσεις ναι, την πάτησες με τις μ@λ@κιες που απαντάς, Θα έρθει σύντομα επίσημα η ώρα που θα ερωτηθείς και θα πρέπει να ξέρεις και να είσαι έτοιμος τι να απαντήσεις, πόσο μάλλον δημόσια....
άντε καλή κοπή την πίτα αύριο.
Την αυριανή μέρα Γιαννάκη θα στην αφιερώσω σε σένα αλλά και σε άλλους, για να θυμάσε εσυ και άλλοι, καταστάσεις.

Sent from my : The PriestRunner jones team

----------


## john70

Ακούω διάφορα και απο διάφορους.... Εικόνα πλήρη φυσικά δεν έχω. Απλά γελάω με αυτούς που λένε ότι έχουν  ::  και θα γελάω και στο τέλος ... Καλή η πλάκα αλλά με μετρό.... Και όχι απο πίκρα μένα λίγουρια  :: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## senius

> Ακούω διάφορα και απο διάφορους.... Εικόνα πλήρη φυσικά δεν έχω. Απλά γελάω με αυτούς που λένε ότι έχουν  και θα γελάω και στο τέλος ... Καλή η πλάκα αλλά με μετρό.... Και όχι απο πίκρα μένα λίγουρια 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Σε αναμονη..
Και να ξέρεις οι καιροί αλλάζουν τόσο γρήγορα, όσο τόσο καιρό κοιμάσαι..
Θα δεις.
Κράτα καλάθια..και τζονυ περπατητο , θα σου χρειαστεί.

Sent from my : The PriestRunner jones team

----------


## senius

> Εικόνα πλήρη φυσικά δεν έχω.


Για δες και τι υπόγραψες στα καταστατικα... Μελέτησε τα λιγο.

Καλή κοπή την πίτα αύριο...
Πριν έρθεις πιες και λίγο περπατημένο Γιάννη, γιατί συνέχεια μας τον λες ότι εμείς τον έχουμε ανάγκη.
Μετά απο αυτά που θα ανακαλύψεις αύριο, θα σου χρειαστεί , άκου που σου λέω.

----------


## john70

Το κακό είναι ότι έχω άλλη υποχρέωση, και δεν θα έρθω αύριο. Από την άλλη θα ήθελα ο καθένας που λέει ότι λέει, να έχει στοιχεία.... και όχι να λέει μπούρδες, γενικά και αόριστα, πόσο μάλλον να κατηγορεί δημόσια, πρόσωπα χωρίς να κοινοποιεί στοιχεία. Ελπίζω εσύ που θα πας και θα δεις τα στοιχεία, να μας τα κοινοποιήσεις μετά και σε εμάς. Καλή η πλάκα όλα όσα λέμε κατά καιρούς μεταξύ μας, αλλά όταν τα λεγόμενα μας κατηγορούν κάποιον θα πρέπει να είμαστε προσεκτικοί.

Και για την ιστορία, δεν έχω υπογράψει κανένα καταστατικό; -) απλά σαν μέλος του ΑΜΔΑ, έχω λάβει γνώση με την εγγραφή μου ως όφειλα, όταν κάτι δε πέσει στην αντίληψη μου και είναι ενάντια σε αυτά ή έχω την υπονια ότι κάτι που αφορά τις διαδικασίες κςι τα οικονομίκα του σωματείου, θα ακολουθήσω τις προβλεποκενες διαδικασίες κατά το καταστατικό.(όπως έχω κάνει στο παρελθόν). Τραμπουκισμοι και απειλές, δεν προβλέπονται σε καμία περίπτωση και από κανένα καταστατικό. Απλά και ωραία.

Στάλθηκε από το SGP321 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Εγώ αυτό που έχω καταλάβει τον λίγο καιρό που διαβάζω εδώ, ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ μια "κλειστή κλίκα" που διαχειρίζεται το χρηματικό, το φορουμικό, το δικτυακό και γενικά προσπαθεί να ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΙ τους "τρόπους" της σε όλους τους άλλους.
> 
> Θα μου επιτρέψετε να την ονομάσω "κλίκα" και όχι ομάδα ελπίζω....
> 
> Είναι μερικοί που ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ πραγματικά και σαν χόμπι με το δίκτυο και είναι και οι άλλοι που αποσκοπούν στο δίκτυο για ΧΡΗΜΑ.
> 
> Αυτή είναι η γνώμη του "απ'έξω" και ΔΕΝ μου την αλλάζετε!


+++

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αυτή είναι η γνώμη του "απ'έξω" και ΔΕΝ μου την αλλάζετε!


Όταν κάποιος άσχετος, που δεν έχει σχέση με το δίκτυο, δεν γνωρίζει, δεν ξέρει από "ιστορία", δεν έχει σκοπό να μάθει και κρύβετε πίσω από ένα πληκτρολόγιο βάζει τέτοια ατάκα στο τέλος μιας ιδέας τι είναι?

Σε τέτοιες δηλώσεις δεν υπάρχει πεδίο συζήτησης διότι ΔΕΝ αλλάζουν τα μυαλά και χάνουμε τον χρόνο μας. Απλά ακολουθεί ο καθένας τον δρόμο του. 

Πάντως εδώ που γράφεις να ξέρεις ότι η "Κλίκα" το συντηρεί, το νταντεύει και το προστατεύει. Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια.

----------


## hipro5

> ........Πάντως εδώ που γράφεις να ξέρεις ότι η "Κλίκα" το συντηρεί, το νταντεύει και το προστατεύει. Ευχαριστούμε για τα καλά σας λόγια.


........μμμμμμμμμ????

Όταν μίλησα για "κλίκα", ΔΕΝ αναφέρθηκα ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ!!!!

Με αυτά που γράφεις, ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ αληθοφανώς οτι είσαι ΜΕΣΑ στην "κλίκα" ?????

Έλα Παναγία μου!!!!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ........μμμμμμμμμ????
> 
> Όταν μίλησα για "κλίκα", ΔΕΝ αναφέρθηκα ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ!!!!
> 
> Με αυτά που γράφεις, ΠΑΡΑΔΕΧΕΣΑΙ αληθοφανώς οτι είσαι ΜΕΣΑ στην "κλίκα" ?????
> 
> Έλα Παναγία μου!!!!


Ταμπέλες και παιδικές βλακείες. Πιάσαμε τα 40-50 και ακόμα κρυβόμαστε πίσω από λέξεις. Πες την κλίκα μα....ων, πες το σωματείο, admin, LEAR, Hostmaster κτλ κτλ. Δεν υπάρχει ντροπή σε αυτό που κάνουμε διότι καθαρός ουρανός αστραπές δεν φοβάται. Κάνουμε ότι καλύτερο και περισσότερο έχει κάνει κανείς ποτέ για το AWMN. 
Όταν κάποιος είναι εξω απο τον χωρο πολλα τραγουδια λέει. Trolls are us

----------


## ipduh

nettraptror,

η μετριοφροσύνη σου και η επιγνωσή σου σπάνε κόκαλα

επειδή δεν έχεις απαντήσει στα https://www.awmn/showthread.php?t=38...267#post558267

"
φέρε μας εναν αναλυτικο οικονομικο απολογισμο

σταματα να μας το παίζεις οτι σου χρωσταμε και απο πάνω και σταματα να μας λες ψεμματα

απέλυσε ολους τους αχυράνθρωπους απο μέλη

μηδενισε την συνδρομη η καντην 10 ευρω

φερε πρακτικα με το τι πραγματικα έγινε στην ΓΣ-εκλογες

και σταμάτα το bullying

ξεμπαναρε ολο τον κοσμο και την επομενη φορα που θες να μπαναρεις ή να δώσεις ή μην δώσεις μια ζώνη να ανακοινωσεις ενα prefix και χαλασεις την δρομολογηση ( πατρα ,αιγιο ) θα μας ρωτάς

βασικα θα μας ρωτας πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε μας αφορά

"

κάνε την χάρη στους 245/250 απο εμάς να παραιτηθείς εσύ και τα τρία φιλαράκια σου ( ο zabounis ειναι ΟΚ )

να μήν σε κουράζουμε και σε κρατάμε πίσω απο την ζωή σου mr hypera...e

----------


## john70

Psenius, που ειναι τα στοιχεία ????

----------


## beretas20

Κατσε βρε πρωτα να χονεψουμε τη βασιλοπιτα ....  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> nettraptror,
> 
> η μετριοφροσύνη σου και η επιγνωσή σου σπάνε κόκαλα


Ενώ εσύ τι να πω. Έδωσες ρεσιτάλ άπειρες φορές μειώνοντας την δουλειά όλων των ανθρώπων που δουλεύουν για το project λέγοντας ότι ο κώδικας τους είναι για παιδάκια. Αλήθεια αυτοί έχουν κάτι εκεί http://redmine.confine-project.eu. Την δική σου δουλειά των πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ δεν βλέπω.




> φέρε μας εναν αναλυτικο οικονομικο απολογισμο


Αυτό γίνεται σε κάθε συνέλευση ενώ αν χρειαστούν αναλύσεις είναι διαθέσιμες ενώπιον όλων στην ΓΣ και σε τακτικούς ελέγχους. ΜΟΝΟ.-




> απέλυσε ολους τους αχυράνθρωπους απο μέλη


2 άτομα με Master με πολυετή επαγγελματική εμπειρία, 1 με Phd επίσης με εμπειρία σε FP5, FP7 και συνεργάτες από τον Δημόκριτο. Δεν συμπεριλαμβάνω λογιστές δικηγόρους κτλ. Αυτό τι ακριβώς κάνει εσένα? Μαζέψου και πρόσεχε τα λόγια σου!




> μηδενισε την συνδρομη η καντην 10 ευρω


Δεν περιμέναμε εσένα! Το κάναμε και οδήγησε σε μια οικονομική τρύπα 5-10 χιλιάδων ευρώ. Η αύξηση της συνδρομής ξανά στα 50 euro έγινε με ΓΣ. Δεν έχω το δικαίωμα να αμφισβητήσω κανέναν. 




> φερε πρακτικα με το τι πραγματικα έγινε στην ΓΣ-εκλογες


Τα πρακτικά της ΓΣ είναι υπογεγραμμένα και αυτά που ξέρεις. Δεν υπάρχουν άλλα. Τα σενάρια φαντασίας που θες εσύ δεν υπάρχουν. Σου έφερα σήμερα και τα άτομα να το επιβεβαιώσουν. Ακα djk604




> και σταμάτα το bullying


Μάλλον αστειεύεσαι μετά από τόσες δικτυακές επιθέσεις, εξώδικα, προσβολές παντού στην ευρωπαϊκή κοινότητα και στην τοπική κοινωνία. Το συνονθύλευμα όλων αυτών και νομικά και ηθικά δεν σου δίνουν κανένα δικαίωμα να απαιτείς τίποτα ούτε από μένα ούτε από κανένα. κάηκες μόνος σου.





> ξεμπαναρε ολο τον κοσμο και την επομενη φορα που θες να μπαναρεις ή να δώσεις ή μην δώσεις μια ζώνη να ανακοινωσεις ενα prefix και χαλασεις την δρομολογηση ( πατρα ,αιγιο ) θα μας ρωτάς


Το ξεμπαναρε το συζητάμε αλλά δεν είναι και κανείς μπαναρισμένος εκτός από ένα. To openness δεν σημαίνει ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να μου χε.... τους τοίχους ούτε ότι πρέπει να δίνουμε αναφορά παντού για κάτι που πληρώνουν και συντηρούν άλλοι. Τα άλλα είναι τόσο παράλογα όσο το να ζητάω και εγώ αναφορά από κάποιον αν κάνει λινκ με κάποια περιοχή ή όχι. Όσο το να ζητάω άδεια από τον γείτονα αν θα βάλω το 192.168.1.0/24 ή το 192.168.54.1/24 ενώ τελικά ο γείτονας όταν τον ρωτάω τι κάνει επί 3 μήνες με γράφει κανονικά και τέλος με βρίζει επειδή έβαλα το 54. Ρε κούνα το κεφάλι σου. Όταν κάποιος δεν επικοινωνεί δεν του δίνουν σημασία=δεν υπάρχει. Και πάλι η λύση που βγήκε στο τέλος δεν ήταν τίποτε περισσότερο από αυτή που προβλέψαμε εξ αρχής.




> βασικα θα μας ρωτας πριν κάνεις οτιδήποτε μας αφορά


Με όλα αυτά που γράφεις έχεις φοβερές απαιτήσεις για κάποιον που τα βρήκε όλα έτυμα. Μήπως θες να τρως και τσάμπα σπίτι μου κάθε πέμπτη? Η δεν σε βολεύουν οι πέμπτες?

Συγνώμη αλλά όλα αυτά είναι με άλλα λόγια να αγαπιόμαστε. Η ταμπακιέρα είναι το θέμα σου και τα έχεις κάνει όλα ένα αχταρμά. Ότι είχαμε να πούμε μαζί σου Γιώργο το είπαμε, από κοντά, με mail, τηλεφωνικά, σε πολλαπλά meeting, με εξώδικα και με ότι άλλο έχεις πρόθεση να χρησιμοποιήσεις για να κάψεις την γη που τόσο σε νοιάζει και θες να "παραλάβεις". Δεν διαπραγματευόμαστε με τρομοκράτες του πεντοχίλιαρου συγνώμη. Κανε ότι σε φωτίσει ο θεός! Ελπίζω όχι αυτά που κάνεις τώρα διότι δεν νομίζω να ωφελείς κανένα.

----------


## romias

Ωραία συνάντηση,να την ξανακάνουμε.

----------


## ipduh

προβλέψιμος οπως πάντα

εκανα και print screen πριν προλάβεις να το αλλάξεις

ευχαριστώ!

δεν εννοουσα αυτά τα ψέμματα ...

τί είναι λάθος με εσένα; δυσκολεύομαι να βρω 4 λέξεις συνεχόμενες στα γραπτά σου χωρίς ψέμα ή και λογικό σφάλμα

----------


## ipduh

nettraptor είσαι η καλύτερή σου δυσφήμιση 

μιλάς για το τετραπλό σου master's degree στην απάτη, την αλογία, τον πνευματικό αυνανισμό και την περιαυτολογία από το πανεπιστήμιο της μπανανιάς

και την εργασιακή σου εμπειρία στο ότι να 'ναι και το windows administration που δικαιολογούν απολυτά την σύμβαση των 38 ευρώ την ώρα με τον παραμαγαζό 

σου ... γκουχ awmn ... στο CONFINE;


σοβαρά εσύ και οι άλλοι δυο μας κρατάτε πίσω και η πλειοψηφία από εμάς δεν σας θέλει

κάντε μας την χάρη και παραιτηθείτε , φτιάξτε καμιά εταιρεία και πάρτε μαζί σας και το CONFINE και αδειάστε μας την γωνιά

σοβαρά!

----------


## ysam

Αναρωτιέμαι τι βάλατε μέσα στην πίτα φέτος. 

@ipduh
Γράφεις στις 3 το πρωί, το ξανασκέφτεσαι και ξαναγράφεις στις 3:30 ?
That's called tripping mate.!!! Αλήθεια εσύ δεν είχες πει ότι φεύγεις και δεν ξαναγράφεις κτλ κτλ? 

Εν τέλη δεν το πάτε εκτός forum γιατί θα αρχίσει να γίνεται λαϊκό δικαστήριο στο τέλος..
Έχετε ξεπεράσει κάθε όριο προσωπικών επιθέσεων. 
Αυτό κανονικά σας θέτει εκτός forum για μερικές μέρες both!

----------


## ipduh

> Αναρωτιέμαι τι βάλατε μέσα στην πίτα φέτος. 
> 
> @ipduh
> Γράφεις στις 3 το πρωί, το ξανασκέφτεσαι και ξαναγράφεις στις 3:30 ?
> That's called tripping mate.!!! Αλήθεια εσύ δεν είχες πει ότι φεύγεις και δεν ξαναγράφεις κτλ κτλ? 
> 
> Εν τέλη δεν το πάτε εκτός forum γιατί θα αρχίσει να γίνεται λαϊκό δικαστήριο στο τέλος..
> Έχετε ξεπεράσει κάθε όριο προσωπικών επιθέσεων. 
> Αυτό κανονικά σας θέτει εκτός forum για μερικές μέρες both!



με αυτα που μου λεει! ... τεσπα ... 
οντως χαζομαρα μου που καθομαι και το συνεχιζω
γεια χαρα

----------


## beretas20

πω πω πω πω πω ....ειπαμε ρε παιδια...σταθειτε λιγο στο υψος σας....ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλ με τη καθεμια προσωπικη διαμαχη-αντιπαραθεση....σεβασμος στα υπολοιπα 1998 μελη του δικτυου...που εχουν ως κοινο στοιχειο το hobby και τη καινοτομια...τετοιες αντιδρασεις δεν αρμοζουν ουτε ανταποκρινονται ...
εγινε το φορουμ... "ring" του awmn... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLQCiADsXxU

----------


## hipro5

> "απέλυσε ολους τους αχυράνθρωπους απο μέλη"
> 
> 2 άτομα με Master με πολυετή επαγγελματική εμπειρία, 1 με Phd επίσης με εμπειρία σε FP5, FP7 και συνεργάτες από τον Δημόκριτο...................



Εγώ προσωπικά ΔΕ γνωρίζω τα "εσώψυχά σας, ΑΛΛΑ έχω μια γνώμη στο παραπάνω quotation.

Είχα βοηθό στο εργαστήριο, άτομο που σπούδαζε 13 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ηλεκτρονικός στην Ιταλία, με PHD, Master, κ.τ.λ. ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΕ ΚΑΝ ΝΑ ΚΟΛΛΗΣΕΙ με το κολλητήρι!!!

Ε λοιπόν να χ@σω και τα PHD και τα Master!!!  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Λάθος πρόσληψη είχες κάνει καημένε. Ένα παιδί από το ΤΕΙ ήθελες. Κλασικός Έλληνας εργοδότης  :: !

----------


## joannaex

Από μένα ένα ευχαριστώ σε όλους που γνώρισα και το Σάββατο και την Κυριακή. Έμαθα αρκετά πράγματα, και πήρα πολύτιμες οι συμβουλές. Δεν έχω λόγια πραγματικά, είσασταν όλοι τρομερά καλοί και υπομονετικοί μαζί μου. 

Δεν έχω ιδέα γιατί τσακώνεστε και δεν θέλω να μάθω αλλά αν είναι να το λύσετε, τουλάχιστον κάντε το σε μια πισίνα με jello με τα εσώρουχα, και φωνάξτε με να έρθω με το ποπκορν. Θα κοπούν και εισητήρια, δεχόμεθα και στοιχήματα. 
Μη μου χαλάτε την όμορφη εικόνα που έχω για το awmn μέχρι στιγμής  :peace:

----------


## hipro5

> Λάθος πρόσληψη είχες κάνει καημένε. Ένα παιδί από το ΤΕΙ ήθελες. Κλασικός Έλληνας εργοδότης !


Να το βοηθήσω ήθελα το παλικάρι μέχρι που ΔΕΝ άντεξα άλλο!!!

Πήρα μετά ένα παιδί από ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΛΥΚΕΙΟ και βρήκα την υγειά μου.  ::

----------


## john70

Psenius, ακόμα περιμένω τα στοιχεία σου.... Που είναι ???

Στάλθηκε από το SGP321 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## john70

Τελικά από ότι βλέπω έχουμε πάλι τα ίδια.... Λάσπη στον ανεμιστήρα. Έλεος. Και για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το όνομα τους, Γιώργο (ipduh) πάψε επιτέλους να βρωμιζεις δεξιά και αριστερά με σκουπίδια το φόρουμ και το Fb. Μέχρι το κομμάτι όπου πιστεύεις πως κάποιος σε αδικεί σε μια οικονομική συναλλαγή, είμαι μαζί στο να προσφεύγει δια τις νόμιμου οδού με τα κατάλληλα στοιχεία, και από εκεί και πέρα περιμένεις την απάντηση από την άλλη πλευρά,μέσω του ίδιου διαύλου που άνοιξες(εξώδικα κτλ νομική οδός). Όσο αφορά τις ανυποστατες καταγγελίες (σοβαρές για εσένα, μπούρδες για εμένα) καθότι και οι δύο είμαστε μέλη σε σωματείο, θα πρέπει να ακολουθείς όλα όσα ορίζει το καταστατικό, όχι να γράφεις ότι σου κατέβει δεξιά και αριστερά. Ζητά ΓΣ, με το 1/10 των μελών του σωματείου όπως προβλέπει το καταστατικό, και από εκεί και πέρα ζητά στην ΓΣ δημόσια ότι θες και πρέπει. Στο είπα και απο κοντά, με το να γίνεις δημόσια συκοφαντης δεν θα κερδίσεις κάτι, ούτε το σωματείο θα "απαλαγει από την κατ εσένα κακή διοίκηση",. Εάν υπάρχει κάτι κακό θα φανεί στην ΓΣ, και από εκεί και πέρα υπάρχει η νόμιμη οδός για όλα και όλους. Γιωργο(gfan) το να κάνεις τον Ηρακλή Πουαρο, δεν σου πάει, κάτσε διάβασε το καταστατικό και κάνε ότι προβλέπει αυτό μια και λες παντού δημόσια ότι έχεις υπόψιν σου ότι υπάρχει κακή διαχείριση, μέχρι τότε, μην συκοφαντεις κόσμο άδικα. Έλα στην επόμενη ΓΣ, και ζήτα ότι προβλέπει ο νόμος, τα οικονομίκα στοιχεία, δεν είναι μπακαλοχαρτα να τα πας βολτα σε ταβέρνες και καφετέριες. Και οι δύο δημόσια κατηγορείται μια ΓΣ, και την εκλογική διαδικασία που και οι δύο εισασταν παρόντες, το παραπάνω είναι γελοίο, εάν κάτι δεν σου αρέσει κατά την διαδικασία, κάνεις γραπτή ένσταση, και το γράφουν στα πρακτικά, και πάλι υπάρχει διαδικασία που ορίζετε από το καταστατικό. Με το να κάνεις θόρυβο, και να λες άσχετα σε ασχετους το μόνο που θα καταφέρεις είναι να είσαι συκοφαντης. Το κάθε σωματείο έχει διαδικασίες και όργανα, δεν είναι παιδική χαρά, εάν κάτι είναι λάθος, ακολουθείστε την σωστή διαδικασία να το μάθουμε και εμείς οι "βλακες". Κώστα(senius) κάνεις δεν αμφιβαλει πως είσαι καλό παιδί και αγαπάς το χόμπι κτλ, αλλά ξεκολα! Ο καθένας εκφράζει τον εαυτό του, και κανέναν άλλο. Εάν θες να πεις κάτι πες το, αλλά δείξε και τα στοιχεία για αυτό που λες, και ακόλουθα τις διαδικασίες. Το να μπαίνεις στον σωρό και να κάνεις θόρυβο, δεν κερδίζεις κάτι. 
Προσωπικά, σε επόμενη προσπάθεια από οποιονδήποτε να γεμίσει με μπούρδες και να συκοφαντισει οποιονδήποτε από το παρόν φορούν, θα ζητήσω την παραπομπή του στην ΠΕ με το ερώτημα της διαγραφής, διότι βλάπτει την δημόσια εικόνα του σωματείου, και διαπρατει το ποινικό αδίκημα της συκοφαντικης δυσφήμισης. 

Καθηστε και διαβάστε το καταστατικό και κάντε ότι προβλέπει αυτό εάν υπάρχει κάτι που θεωρείται μεμπτό, πάμε σε ΓΣ.

Στάλθηκε από το SGP321 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## nvak

Υπάρχει και η ενότητα του Συλλόγου. Εκεί μπορούμε να τσακωνόμαστε με την ησυχία μας. Και με την ευκαιρία, ανεβάστε κανένα πρακτικό. Ούτε την σύνθεση του ΔΣ δεν γνωρίζουν όσοι δεν ήταν στην ΓΣ.

----------


## NetTraptor

Πάμε για Γενική Συνέλευση το συντομότερο δυνατό διότι πρέπει να ανασκουμπωθούμε. Είναι κρίμα να έχουμε τεράστιες ευκαιρίες μέσω αυτών που μπορεί να προσφέρει το CONFINE και να μην μπορούμε να χωρίσουμε δυο γαϊδάρων άχυρα. Τα έργα (project) δεν είναι η πηγή του κακού. Η κακή επικοινωνία, οι κακές προθέσεις αυτών που υποσκάπτουν στο background και η προκατάληψη είναι. Δώστε τόπο στην οργή και ελάτε να δούμε όλοι μαζί τι καλύτερο μπορούμε να κάνουμε με αυτά που έχουμε στα χέρια μας. Δεν έχουμε να κρύψουμε κάτι (εκτός από την κούραση μας) και είμαστε έτυμοι να ρίξουμε ένα reset μπας και μπορέσει αυτό το δίκτυο να εκμεταλλευθεί όλες τις ευκαιρίες που του παρουσιάστηκαν. Προσωπικό συμφέρον δεν έχει κανένας από το ΔΣ και η δουλειά που έχουμε ρίξει είναι όλη για το δίκτυο και το σωματείο. 

Καλώ ανεπισήμως όλους σε ΓΣ ενώ επίσημα θα το κάνουμε άμεσα εφόσον μπορέσουμε να εκτιμήσουμε πότε μπορούν αν συγκεντρωθούν τα πάντα από λογιστές δικηγόρους και από το υπόλοιπο ΔΣ. Σίγουρα μέσα στις επόμενες 2-3 Εβδομάδες.

Το θέμα πρέπει να λήξει εδώ διότι δεν ωφελεί κανένα αυτή η ατμόσφαιρα.

----------


## john70

Και εκ κατακλείδι, οι "καλοί μας φίλοι" που κατά καιρούς ψάχνουν μαριονέτες, ή κατευθυνομενα βλήματα, ας κάνουν τίποτε άλλο στην μίζερη ζωή τους. Όταν έχεις επιλέξει να την κάνεις από κάπου, μην ασχολείσαι πων να το καταστρέψεις, ή. Κάνε κάτι δικό σου που να σε εκφράζει καλύτερα, ή έλα μέσα ξανά να βάλεις ένα χέρι να φτιάχνουν όσα λες ότι είναι στραβά, εάν αυτά είναι. Φτάνει η μιζέρια και η τάση να μηδενιζουμε όλους τους άλλους. Εκτός από εμάς. 

Στάλθηκε από το SGP321 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ipduh

john70, ούτε βρωμίζω ούτε σκουπίδια κάνω και αν θες να εκτονώσεις την κατάσταση πήγαινε στην μέση

Η ΓΣ είναι η καλύτερη λύση και να έρθετε όλοι εκεί τωρινά και παλιά μέλη

----------


## jchr

Ειχα πολλα χρονια να γραψω στο forum. με αυτα που διαβαζω εχω μεινει αφωνος. Παιδια χαλαρωστε.. απο ενα ευρωπαικο προγραμμα δεν τρως ετσι ευκολα λεφτα. Ιωσηφ γνωριζω ποσο τρεχεις για το δικτυο , συγκαλεστε Γ.Σ. παραμεινετε τεχνικοι υπεθυνοι του εργου και ΚΑΛΕΣΤΕ ΟΠΟΙΟΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΥΜΕΤΕΧΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ. Οποιος αποφασησει να συμετεχει θα πρεπει να ενημερωθει για το πως τρεχει ενα τετοιο project, Απ οτι διαβαζω πολλοι θα ζητησουν συμετοχη. Ξερετε κατι , οταν ειμαστε εξω απο το χορο λεμε παντοτε πολλα , για ελατε να οργανοθουμε. Στο δικτυο ... σαν να μην περασε μια μερα ρε γμτ... τα ιδια προσωπα εδω και χρονια .. τα ιδια σκηνικα ... και η συνδρομη ... θελει μειωση .. αλλα δεν βγαινουμε... Αληθεια ποιος ξερει οτι αυτη η οποια διοικηση του συλογου εξασφαλισε 4000 ευρω τον τελευταιο χρονο για το συλλογο ? Ποιος ξερει ποσο μα στοιχιζει η forthnet ? 
Δεν θελω να παρω καποια θεση... εκθετω απλα τους προβληματισμους μου... γιατι ολα αυτα που διαβασα με προσβαλουν , με διασειρουν. Το δικτυο δεν το ξεκινησαμε ετσι , γιατι το καταντησαμε ετσι? 
Αν εχετε στοιχεια για οσα περιγραφετε παραπανω .. να τα προσκομισετε στη ΓΣ να συγκλιθει η ελεγκτικη επιτροπη και να υπαρξουν κυρωσεις, ΝΟΜΙΚΕΣ κυρωσεις. Πρεπει να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο , δεν ειμαστε παιχνιδι κανενος.

Και μην ξεχναμε παιδια ΠΑΠΕΙ, Εγκαταστασεις ΒΒ σε εταιρειες, Σου πουλαω AWMN (στησιμο client) με 500 ευρω και αλλα πολλα ... αλλα μην τα λεμεεεεε , με βλεπω να ξαναγραφω στο forum μετα απο 3-4 χρονια , αν αυτο υπαρχει ..

----------


## ysam

Ενδιαφέρον. 

Το επόμενο θέμα θα είναι ότι τώρα είναι πόσο ? 50 ευρώ η συνδρομή? οπότε πάλι δεν θα μπορούμε να είμαστε εκεί γιατί είναι ακριβά.

----------


## giannis1

Λυπαμαι πολυ για αυτα που διαβαζω και κυριως για τις προσωπικες αντιπαραθεσεις.
Ευχομαι καποιοι να αλλαξουν μυαλα και να προσπαθησουν να δουν την πραγματικότητα.
Προσωπικα εμενα με προσβαλουν, προσβαλουν παραλληλα ολη την κοινοτητα και τον συλλογο.
Ραντεβου στη Γενικη Συνελευση λοιπον .

----------


## beretas20

Αφου πηραμε θεση σε διαφορα θεματα - ζητηματα.....σκοπος καποιων ειναι να διασυρουν το ονομα του δικτυου....να προσβαλλουν καθε κοπο του εκαστωτε κομβου που προσφερει θεληση...προσφερει οικειοθελως με οση δυναμη-ενεργεια διαθετει μια μικρη πετρα που το συνολο ειναι το awmn....Τιθεται το εξης ερωτημα....ποσα ατομα εχουν σκοπο να εκθεσουν το δίκτυο;2;;;;4-5-7-10-15;;;;;;ποσα;;;;;10/2000=1%!!!!!!Μηπως ειναι η μειοψηφια και ασχολουμαστε με αυτους ενω στη πραγματικοτητα θα επρεπε η μειοψηφια να ασχολειται με το υπερσυνολο;Μηπως δινουμε μεγαλη εκταση σε λίγα άτομα;Ποιος ασχοληθηκε με τα κοινα προβληματα των περισσότερων κόμβων που είναι παρατημένα-ξεχασμενα επειδη έχουν βαρεθει... έχουν αηδιάσει διαβάζοντας μικρότητες παιδιαρίστηκες; Είναι δυνατον κάποιοι να αλλάζουν την ροη της δρομολόγησης διαφημίζοντας οτι subnet θελει ο καθενας στου BGP τους και να περναει απο συγκεκριμένα σημεία;Ασχοληθείτε με την περιφερεια.....προσφέροντας νεες υπηρεσίες!!!!Ετυχε και ετρεξα καποιες φορες σε βουνα...σε φιλους...σε κομβους για συντηρηση...θα ζητησω αμοιβη απο καποιους;;;θα απαιτησω οτι εργαστηκα ή οτι απασχοληθηκα καποιες ώρες;Ειμαστε με τα καλά μας;Η εξαπλωση και ενισχυση του δικτυου ειναι θεμα ολων..και δεν ειναι αρμοδιοτητα των λιγων...Επισης....καποιοι ως λογιστες και στις μαθηματικες πραξεις ειναι αριστοι....τοσα € πηγαν εκει....τοσα αλλου....τοσα αλλου....μα το awmn δεν ειναι το λογιστηριο του Κρατους...μαλλον μπερδεψαν τις ειδικοτητες τους...απο το μολυβι και τους υπολογισμους...μεχρι την υλοποιηση...διαφερουν κατα πολυ!!!!

----------


## beretas20

Και κατι άλλο.....ενα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ μπραβο για τον προσωπικο κοπο καποιων που ετυχε να γνωριζω απο κοντα.....και ενα ευχαριστω που ετυχε να ειμαι διπλα τους.....χωρις να διαφημίσω ονόματα κομβους μελη...αλλα ο κοπος τους αναγνωριζεται χωρις χρηματικες αμοιβες.....Αρχικα ο jchr που προσφερει την υπηρεσια iptv.awmn και εχουμε δυνατοτητα να βλεπουμε tv σε οποιο σημειο και αν βρισκόμαστε και για τον μετεορολογικο σταθμο που ενημερωνει για καιρικες συνθηκες οποιον επιθυμει στα βορεια προαστεια.....Εν συνεχεια τον dalex...ακομα και στο χορο της δουλειας του..εχει μηχανηματα....εχει servers προσφεροντας μας torrents ζωνες DNS και ftp servers διαστασεων πολλων TB...o Chaos(χωρις καν να γνωριζω τον ανθρωπο) που μας ενημερωνει μεσω του stats.awmn ποια λινκς ειναι ενεργα...το john70 που μας φιλοξενει σε καποια κρισιμα σημεια και αποτελει ενδιαμεσο κρικο της εξαπλωσης του δικτυου σε δυσβατες περιοχες... σε μερη που δεν εφταινε το awmn....απο Κορινθο μεχρι Ορωπο και απο Περιστερι μεχρι Ευβοια...προσωπικα τον ευχαριστω για την ανατολικη αττικη που ελαχιστοι ετυχε να ασχοληθουν...κλπ κλπ.....αυτα ολα αναγνωριζονται και ειναι προς εκτιμηση......

----------


## ipduh

ξεκολληστε με την καραμελα του διασυρμου, την ποιηση και τους διαγωνισμους αιχμων και αερολογιας και συγκεντρωθείτε στο θέμα

δυο-τρια ατομα θιγονται απο το http://alog.ipduh.com/2014/02/awmn-insider.html και για πολυ καλο λογο και με αυτα που λεγονται εκει συμφωνει το 

90% της κοινοτητας, το awmn εξυμνειται ... ηδη ο νεττραπτορ με εχει αποκλεισει απο την ενοτητα των μελων, αν φτασει παλι στα αυτια μου 

πειθαρχικο, διαγραφη, η καμια τετοια φαρφαρα παυει η ανακωχη σε ολα τα επιπεδα

για να ξερετε η ιστορια με την διαγραφη μου ξεκινησε οταν ζητησα να δω την κινηση των λογαριασμων για να συνταξω εκθεση προς την ΓΣ

----------


## ipduh

> Ενδιαφέρον. 
> 
> Το επόμενο θέμα θα είναι ότι τώρα είναι πόσο ? 50 ευρώ η συνδρομή? οπότε πάλι δεν θα μπορούμε να είμαστε εκεί γιατί είναι ακριβά.


ναι, η συνδρομή πρέπει να γίνει 0-10 ευρώ / χρόνο

----------


## NetTraptor

> για να ξερετε η ιστορια με την διαγραφη μου ξεκινησε οταν ζητησα να δω την κινηση των λογαριασμων για να συνταξω εκθεση προς την ΓΣ


OK συνεχίζεις τις λάσπες. Έτσι για να μην κοροϊδεύουμε τους θεατές του καναλιού. Η διαγραφή σου άρχισε όταν έστειλες υβριστικό mail σε όλα τα mail που είχες συλλέξει από ερευνητές που συμμετέχουν στο confine... και αν έχει κανείς το θεό του από ερευνητές που *ΘΑ* συμμετέχουν μετά το Open Call 2 και απλά συμμετείχες σε e-mail συζητήσεις μαζί τους για να δούμε πως *ΘΑ* τρέξουν πειράματα στην δική μας ερευνητική υποδομή. Το θέμα της ΕΕ είναι άλλο. Είναι κάπως περίεργο κάποιος που κινείται εναντίον του σωματείου νομικά και πλάγια να είναι και ελεγκτής. Δεν νομίζω ότι είσαι σε θέση να έχεις αντικειμενική κρίση. Λογικό σφάλμα που λες και εσύ. Καθημερινά κλοτσάς την καρδάρα. Δεν έχει άλλο γάλα φτάνει.

----------


## ipduh

> Υπάρχει και η ενότητα του Συλλόγου. Εκεί μπορούμε να τσακωνόμαστε με την ησυχία μας. Και με την ευκαιρία, ανεβάστε κανένα πρακτικό. Ούτε την σύνθεση του ΔΣ δεν γνωρίζουν όσοι δεν ήταν στην ΓΣ.


δυστηχως εχουν μπλοκαρει μερικα μελη απο εκει

οριστε τα πρακτικα http://pastebin.com/evfedQ4W ... γιατί αυτοί που ήταν εκεί ξέρουν την σύνθεση του ΔΣ;

----------


## ipduh

> OK συνεχίζεις τις λάσπες. Έτσι για να μην κοροϊδεύουμε τους θεατές του καναλιού. Η διαγραφή σου άρχισε όταν έστειλες υβριστικό mail σε όλα τα mail που είχες συλλέξει από ερευνητές που συμμετέχουν στο confine... και αν έχει κανείς το θεό του από ερευνητές που *ΘΑ* συμμετέχουν μετά το Open Call 2 και απλά συμμετείχες σε e-mail συζητήσεις μαζί τους για να δούμε πως *ΘΑ* τρέξουν πειράματα στην δική μας ερευνητική υποδομή. Το θέμα της ΕΕ είναι άλλο. Είναι κάπως περίεργο κάποιος που κινείται εναντίον του σωματείου νομικά και πλάγια να είναι και ελεγκτής. Δεν νομίζω ότι είσαι σε θέση να έχεις αντικειμενική κρίση. Λογικό σφάλμα που λες και εσύ. Καθημερινά κλοτσάς την καρδάρα. Δεν έχει άλλο γάλα φτάνει.


δεν εθιξα ποτε την κοινοτητα ή το σωματειο εσένα έθιξα

----------


## NetTraptor

> Ενδιαφέρον. 
> 
> Το επόμενο θέμα θα είναι ότι τώρα είναι πόσο ? 50 ευρώ η συνδρομή? οπότε πάλι δεν θα μπορούμε να είμαστε εκεί γιατί είναι ακριβά.


Μπορούμε να το θέσουμε θέμα στην ΓΣ. No problemo.  ::

----------


## gas

Το θεμα με την συνδρομη εχει ξανασυζητηθει και πολλοι εχουν τοποθετηθει οποτε ειναι γνωστο το τι θελει η πλειοψηφια των μελων.
Το σημαντικοτερο ολων ομως ειναι η πληρη διαφανεια σε ολα τα θεματα κατι σαν αυτο δλδ: http://www.hackerspace.gr/wiki/Main_Page

----------


## Themis Ap

> ξεκολληστε με την καραμελα του διασυρμου, την ποιηση και τους διαγωνισμους αιχμων και αερολογιας και συγκεντρωθείτε στο θέμα
> 
> δυο-τρια ατομα θιγονται απο το http://alog.ipduh.com/2014/02/awmn-insider.html και για πολυ καλο λογο και με αυτα που λεγονται εκει συμφωνει το 
> 
> 90% της κοινοτητας, το awmn εξυμνειται ... ηδη ο νεττραπτορ με εχει αποκλεισει απο την ενοτητα των μελων, αν φτασει παλι στα αυτια μου 
> 
> πειθαρχικο, διαγραφη, η καμια τετοια φαρφαρα παυει η ανακωχη σε ολα τα επιπεδα
> 
> για να ξερετε η ιστορια με την διαγραφη μου ξεκινησε οταν ζητησα να δω την κινηση των λογαριασμων για να συνταξω εκθεση προς την ΓΣ



Δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι πολλά από όσα γίνονται πέρα και πίσω από όσα γράφονται σε αυτό το φόρουμ μιας και δεν συμμετέχω τόσο ενεργά (ή δεν το έχω ψάξει να συμμετάσχω με δική μου ευθύνη ομολογώ).

Διάβασα το link που παραθέτεις και αυτοί είναι πολύ σοβαροί ισχυρισμοί οπότε χρειάζεται ξεκαθάρισμα και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει και μάλιστα με τρόπο που να είναι εμφανής σε όλη την κοινότητα.

Κάτι που εμένα με βρίσκει αντίθετο (γιατί για τα όσα καταλογίζεις δεν είμαι σε θέση να πάρω θέση) είναι να λες ότι το 95% της κοινότητας θεωρεί ότι η "ομάδα" που χαρακτηρίζεις κρατάει πίσω την κοινότητα του AWMN. Αυτό είναι αυθαίρετο και απλά το χρησιμοποιείς για να δώσεις ισχύ στα όσα υποστηρίζεις (καλώς κακώς δεν το εξετάζω). Απλά έτσι εγώ είτε είμαι στο 5% ή στο υπόλοιπο 95% χωρίς να με έχει ρωτήσει κανείς  :: 




> All the above, over 95% of the backbone operators believe that the ones who control the not-for-profit organization hold back the AWMN Community.

----------


## ipduh

> Δεν είχα πάρει χαμπάρι πολλά από όσα γίνονται πέρα και πίσω από όσα γράφονται σε αυτό το φόρουμ μιας και δεν συμμετέχω τόσο ενεργά (ή δεν το έχω ψάξει να συμμετάσχω με δική μου ευθύνη ομολογώ).
> 
> Διάβασα το link που παραθέτεις και αυτοί είναι πολύ σοβαροί ισχυρισμοί οπότε χρειάζεται ξεκαθάρισμα και θέλω να πιστεύω ότι θα γίνει και μάλιστα με τρόπο που να είναι εμφανής σε όλη την κοινότητα.
> 
> Κάτι που εμένα με βρίσκει αντίθετο (γιατί για τα όσα καταλογίζεις δεν είμαι σε θέση να πάρω θέση) είναι να λες ότι το 95% της κοινότητας θεωρεί ότι η "ομάδα" που χαρακτηρίζεις κρατάει πίσω την κοινότητα του AWMN. Αυτό είναι αυθαίρετο και απλά το χρησιμοποιείς για να δώσεις ισχύ στα όσα υποστηρίζεις (καλώς κακώς δεν το εξετάζω). Απλά έτσι εγώ είτε είμαι στο 5% ή στο υπόλοιπο 95% χωρίς να με έχει ρωτήσει κανείς


οχι δεν εισαι στο 95% ... και δεν ειναι το 95% εναντίον του 5% ... δυστηχως αυτοι που ελεγχουν το σωματείο ειναι πολυ μικρότερο ποσοστό της κοινοτητας 
ολο το σωματειο εινια <6% της κοινοτητας και μεσα στο σωματειο δεν ειναι ολοι με αυτους που το ελεγχουν
... το πως βγάινει αυτο το νουμερο ευχαρίστως να σου εξηγήσω hint: ψαξε για 250 στο κειμενο
μαλλον πρεπει να βαλω εναν indifferrent buffer αναμεσα ... κατι σαν 10%
ολα τα νουμερα μου και συμπερασματα ειναι διαπραγματεύσιμα για οποιον εχει επιχειρηματα (http://ipduh.com/contact/en/ )

ευκαιρια να συμμετασχεις ελα στην ΓΣ -- ειναι ανοικτη για ολους του κομβουχους
εδω εχουμε μη-κομβουχους που ειναι εκλεγμενοι και παιρνουν και αποφασεις για εσενα ( 2ο Θεμα μετα την συνδρομη -- ολοι αυτοι δεν ψηφιζουν απο εδω και στο εξης )

----------


## NetTraptor

> Το σημαντικοτερο ολων ομως ειναι η πληρη διαφανεια σε ολα τα θεματα κατι σαν αυτο δλδ: http://www.hackerspace.gr/wiki/Main_Page


Κοίτα συμφωνώ με αυτό 100% αλλά είναι και λίγο επικοινωνιακά όλα αυτά. Κάτι για να μαζέψουν λεφτά μιας και τα ποσά είναι πολύ μικρά, κάτι για να "δείξει" ότι υπάρχει διαφάνεια ενώ τελικά από εκεί λείπουν πολλές λεπτομέρειες που κάνουν την διαφορά. 
Από την άλλη τα σωματεία έχουν εσωτερικές διαδικασίες διαφάνειας (ΕΕ, ΓΣ) που καθιστούν τα παραπάνω ΜΟΝΟ επικοινωνιακό εργαλείο. Όταν δε οι κινήσεις γίνονται πολλές, τα ποσά μεγαλύτερα, εμπλέκεται φορολογικό απόρρητο, τραπεζικό απόρρητο και ένα κάρο άλλες δεσμεύσεις εμπιστευτικότητας υπευθύνων ενάντια στην Ευρωπαϊκή κοινότητα αλλά και σε ερευνητικούς συνεργάτες, τέτοια εργαλεία γίνονται επικίνδυνα και παραπλανητικά. 
Ότι και να βάλεις εκεί έξω πάντα κάποιος θα βρεθεί να πει κάτι. Δικαίωμα του είναι και ίσως μάθουμε και κάτι.
Οπότε καλύτερα να προσηλωθούμε στις συλλογικές διαδικασίες και όχι σε marketing tricks. Βέβαια το συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να τεθεί προς συζήτηση και αν βρεθεί ικανοποιητική λύση που δεν διακινδυνεύει τίποτα και κανέναν να την εφαρμόσουμε.

----------


## ipduh

> Κοίτα συμφωνώ με αυτό 100% αλλά είναι και λίγο επικοινωνιακά όλα αυτά. Κάτι για να μαζέψουν λεφτά μιας και τα ποσά είναι πολύ μικρά, κάτι για να "δείξει" ότι υπάρχει διαφάνεια ενώ τελικά από εκεί λείπουν πολλές λεπτομέρειες που κάνουν την διαφορά. 
> Από την άλλη τα σωματεία έχουν έχουν εσωτερικές διαδικασίες διαφάνειας (ΕΕ, ΓΣ) που καθιστούν τα παραπάνω ΜΟΝΟ επικοινωνιακό εργαλείο. Όταν δε οι κινήσεις γίνονται πολλές, τα ποσά μεγαλύτερα, εμπλέκεται φορολογικό απόρρητο, τραπεζικό απόρρητο και ένα κάρο άλλες δεσμεύσεις εμπιστευτικότητας υπευθύνων ενάντια στην Ευρωπαϊκή κοινότητα αλλά και σε ερευνητικούς συνεργάτες, τέτοια εργαλεία γίνονται επικίνδυνα και παραπλανητικά. 
> Ότι και να βάλεις εκεί έξω πάντα κάποιος θα βρεθεί κάποιος να πει κάτι. Δικαίωμα του είναι και ίσως μάθουμε και κάτι.
> Οπότε καλύτερα να προσηλωθούμε στις συλλογικές διαδικασίες και όχι σε marketing tricks. Βέβαια το συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να τεθεί προς συζήτηση και αν βρεθεί ικανοποιητική λύση που δεν διακινδυνεύει τίποτα και κανέναν να την εφαρμόσουμε.


ποια συζήτηση; ήμαρτων πια! o αναλυτικός οικονομικος απολογισμος ειναι υποχρεωτικος στα μη κερδοσκοπικά σωματεία
θα ειστε εκει με χαρτι της τραπεζας και προσβαση στο ebanking για ολα τα μελη

----------


## NetTraptor

Είναι προφανές το ότι δεν γνωρίζεις πολλά. Άσε όλη αυτή την ιστορία για την ΓΣ

----------


## Themis Ap

> οχι δεν εισαι στο 95% ... και δεν ειναι το 95% εναντίον του 5% ... δυστηχως αυτοι που ελεγχουν το σωματείο ειναι πολυ μικρότερο ποσοστό της κοινοτητας 
> ολο το σωματειο εινια <6% της κοινοτητας και μεσα στο σωματειο δεν ειναι ολοι με αυτους που το ελεγχουν
> ... το πως βγάινει αυτο το νουμερο ευχαρίστως να σου εξηγήσω hint: ψαξε για 250 στο κειμενο
> *μαλλον πρεπει να βαλω εναν indifferrent buffer αναμεσα ... κατι σαν 10%
> *ολα τα νουμερα μου και συμπερασματα ειναι διαπραγματεύσιμα για οποιον εχει επιχειρηματα (http://ipduh.com/contact/en/ )
> 
> ευκαιρια να συμμετασχεις ελα στην ΓΣ -- ειναι ανοικτη για ολους του κομβουχους
> εδω εχουμε μη-κομβουχους που ειναι εκλεγμενοι και παιρνουν και αποφασεις για εσενα ( 2ο Θεμα μετα την συνδρομη -- ολοι αυτοι δεν ψηφιζουν απο εδω και στο εξης )


To άλλαξες από την αρχική απάντηση και έτσι νομίζω ότι είναι πιο λογικό. Γιατί όταν λες ότι έχεις μιλήσει με το 95% των 250 κόμβων και έχεις τα ποσοστά σου με επιχειρήματα εμένα δεν με πείθει, ακριβώς διότι το 1% των 250 είμαι εγώ με άλλον ένα άντε δύο γνωστούς, φίλους...

Και προφανώς αν έχεις μιλήσει με τόσα άτομα και συμφωνούν με αυτό που υποστηρίζεις, για να μην μπορεί κάποιος να σου πει ότι είναι αυθαίρετο αλλά και να καταδείξεις καλύτερα τη σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης, πάρε τη συγκατάθεση τους και ανέφερε τα ονόματα τους (έστω nickname τους). Διότι βλέπω ότι αναφέρεις άλλα συγκεκριμένα ονόματα στο άρθρο σου  :: 


Στην ΓΣ αν γίνει τον άλλον μήνα θα προσπαθήσω να παρεβρεθώ (και λέω θα προσπαθήσω διότι διαμένω εξωτερικό πλέον).

----------


## ipduh

> To άλλαξες από την αρχική απάντηση και έτσι νομίζω ότι είναι πιο λογικό. Γιατί όταν λες ότι έχεις μιλήσει με το 95% των 250 κόμβων και έχεις τα ποσοστά σου με επιχειρήματα εμένα δεν με πείθει, ακριβώς διότι το 1% των 250 είμαι εγώ με άλλον ένα άντε δύο γνωστούς, φίλους...
> 
> Και προφανώς αν έχεις μιλήσει με τόσα άτομα και συμφωνούν με αυτό που υποστηρίζεις, για να μην μπορεί κάποιος να σου πει ότι είναι αυθαίρετο αλλά και να καταδείξεις καλύτερα τη σοβαρότητα της κατάστασης, πάρε τη συγκατάθεση τους και ανέφερε τα ονόματα τους (έστω nickname τους). Διότι βλέπω ότι αναφέρεις άλλα συγκεκριμένα ονόματα στο άρθρο σου 
> 
> 
> Στην ΓΣ αν γίνει τον άλλον μήνα θα προσπαθήσω να παρεβρεθώ (και λέω θα προσπαθήσω διότι διαμένω εξωτερικό πλέον).


εισαι στον buffer των indifferent που ας πουμε οτι τωρα ειναι ~ 12% ~ 33 ατομα -- Το αλλαξα ( http://alog.ipduh.com/2014/02/awmn-insider.html )

και πριν θα εισουν στον buffer των indifferent που ηταν πολυ μικροτερος και οντως νομιζω και εγω πως ηταν λαθος

ναι εχω μιλησει με πολλα ατομα και ναι συμφωνουν και οχι δεν θα δωσω τα ονοματα τους ή τα nickname τους γιατι υπάρχει και ενας μέγας μπουλης στο διαδικτυο

και επειδη πολυς κοσμος ειναι χαμηλων τονων και δεν θελουν να μαλωνουν για το χομπυ τους

αυτο το αρθρο ( http://alog.ipduh.com/2014/02/awmn-insider.html ) εχει κυκλοφορησει ως draft για peer review σε ~75 κομβουχους πριν παρει αυτήν την μορφή

ακομη και η αντιπίτα που κανονιστηκε την ιδια ημερομηνια και ωρα με την πιτα του συλλογου σε αλλη τοποθεσια κατεληξε να γινει η πιτα του AWMN

μαλλον οπως λες οντως εχεις αποστασιοποιηθει και μιλάς μονο με 2-3 ατομα στο δικτυο και εχεις χασει πολλα επεισοδια 

προσπαθησε να παραβρεθείς στην ΓΣ

----------


## john70

Γιώργο, για ποια αντί-πίτα λες την ίδια ημερομηνία με την πίτα ?? έχεις χάσει την μπάλα ???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## john70

Εκτός εάν υπήρχε άλλη πίτα απο τον σύλλογο την ίδια ημέρα ,οργιάζει η φαντασία σου. Ή όλοι οι άλλοι έχουμε πρόβλημα !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## NetTraptor

κανονικά αυτό το thread έπρεπε να λέγετε Πίτα 2014.... Πότε να την κάψουμε?

----------


## giannis1

λεω να το κλειδωσουμε καλύτερα εδω.
ευχαριστώ

----------


## ipduh

> λεω να το κλειδωσουμε καλύτερα εδω.
> ευχαριστώ


διαφωνω , εχουν κλειδωσει μελη του σωματειου εξω απο το υποφορουμ του σωματειου

εδω θα τεθουν τα θεματα της ΓΣ

----------


## ipduh

john70 δεν εχω χασει την μπαλα ποτε στην ζωη μου

εσυ εχεις χασει το γήπεδο

----------


## john70

Και εγω θέλω εδώ, να κουβεντιάζουμε για τις λευκές αρκούδες  :: ) εισαι μελος σε σωματείο και μάθε τι προβλέπει το καταστατικό !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## hipro5

ΟΛΑ στη ΔΙΑΦΑΝΕΙΑ!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:   ::

----------


## ipduh

> Και εγω θέλω εδώ, να κουβεντιάζουμε για τις λευκές αρκούδες ) εισαι μελος σε σωματείο και μάθε τι προβλέπει το καταστατικό !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


σταμάτα να μας το παίζεις νομικός!

επειδή αποκλείεται η απαρτία των 25 τα θέματα θα πρεπει να ανακοινωθούν και επειδη εχουν ηδη συζητηθει σε αυτο το νημα

η ατζεντα της ΓΣ ας συμφωνηθεί εδώ

----------


## john70

Νομικός δεν ειμαι αλλα ξέρω να διαβάζω και να έχω κοινή λογική ! Μην κανιβαλιζεις τα πάντα γύρω σου, ακολούθησε την προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## john70

Μια και δεν καταλαβαίνεις τα αυτονόητα (στα είπα και απο κοντά αλλα και απο εδώ) δεν θα συνεχίσω την αντιπαράθεση μαζί σου διότι δεν υπάρχει κοινή βάση διαλόγου πουθενά. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ipduh

> Νομικός δεν ειμαι αλλα ξέρω να διαβάζω και να έχω κοινή λογική ! Μην κανιβαλιζεις τα πάντα γύρω σου, ακολούθησε την προβλεπόμενη διαδικασία.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


μα για την διαδικασία σου λέω ... πιστεύεις ότι θα έχουμε απαρτία των τωρινών μελών στην ΓΣ; ( νομίζω πως αποκλείεται )

αν οχι θα πρέπει να ανακοινωθεί η ατζέντα της ΓΣ και εδω έχουν τεθεί ήδη τα θέματα

----------


## giannis1

> σταμάτα να μας το παίζεις νομικός!
> 
> επειδή αποκλείεται η απαρτία των 25 τα θέματα θα πρεπει να ανακοινωθούν και επειδη εχουν ηδη συζητηθει σε αυτο το νημα
> 
> η ατζεντα της ΓΣ ας συμφωνηθεί εδώ


Να γινει λεω πρωτα η ΓΣ , Μην προτρεχεις.
Και σε παρακαλω ελαφρυνε τους τονους της συζητησης και
τα προσβλητικα σχολια στους συμφορουμιτες.
Εδω ειναι φορουμ τεχνολογιας.

----------


## john70

Ρε διάβασε το καταστατικό, και ξεκολλά ! Λέει πόσους θέλει για απαρτία, εάν δεν έχει απαρτία τι θα γίνει και όλα τα σχετικά, με το να μαντευεις και να κανείς νουθεσίες δεν προσφέρεις κάτι αλλα σπας τα νεύρα του κόσμου με ανεπαρκή και ανεπαλληλα πόστο χωρίς ουσία ! Όταν ανακοινωθεί ΓΣ, όπως προβλέπει το καταστατικό, θα ανακοινώσουν και τα θέματα . Έλεος πια !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ipduh

> Να γινει λεω πρωτα η ΓΣ , Μην προτρεχεις.
> Και σε παρακαλω ελαφρυνε τους τονους της συζητησης και
> τα προσβλητικα σχολια στους συμφορουμιτες.
> Εδω ειναι φορουμ τεχνολογιας.


πρεπει να συμφωνηθει και να ανακοινωθει η ατζέντα της ΓΣ *πριν* την ΓΣ
επειδη ειναι σχεδον απίθανο να υπάρξει απαρτία μελών στην ΓΣ 

οντως η συζητηση εχει ξεφύγει κατα καιρους με πρωτοβουλιες και εριστικες επεξηγήσεις του νεττραπτορ και του john70

----------


## marius

Παρακολουθώ τόσες μέρες όλα τα σχόλια.
Οποίος θέλει αλλαγές μπορεί να συμμετέχει στην ΓΣ και
με την δύναμη του ψήφου να αλλάξει ότι μπορεί ενεργά 
και όχι μόνο μπροστά από το πληκτρολόγιο.
Άλλωστε δεν έχουν περάσει ούτε 6 μήνες από την εκλογή του ΔΣ
και απορώ γιατί δεν υπήρχαν αντιδράσεις τότε. Τι άλλαξε μέχρι σήμερα?

----------


## nvak

Ποιά δύναμη ψήφου και ποιές αλλαγές ? Αυτό που λείπει είναι η συμμετοχή.
Στην τελευταία ΓΣ δεν υπήρξε κάν θέμα εκλογής. Μετά βίας βρέθηκαν οι υποψήφιοι που θα συγκροτούσαν το ΔΣ !

Όποιος πιστεύει ότι θα τραβήξει μπροστά τα πράγματα, και έχει και όραμα, μετά χαράς να τον στηρίξουμε με όλες τις δυνάμεις μας.
Όμως όταν λέμε να τραβήξει μπροστά εννοείται για παραπάνω απο 60 μέρες και όχι να το γυρίσει και να την "κάνει" με ελαφρά, ότι δήθεν δεν ήξερε, δεν περίμενε, τον σαμποτάρουν, δεν τον αγαπάνε, δεν τον βοηθάνε κοκ.

----------


## ipduh

Μάριε, απο τότε άλλαξε μόνο η καταγραφή της ιστορίας http://pastebin.com/evfedQ4W
ομως πολλοι απο εμας έμαθαν πράγματα και ξύπνησαν απο τον λήθαργο ...

Για να ξεκαθαριστεί το θέμα μια και καλή σας λέω το εξής

Αν παραιτηθεί το τωρινό ΔΣ-1 και μπει ορκωτος λογιστης και ελεγξει τα παντα
και αποκοτασταθουν οι θεσμοι και γυρισει ο ελεγχος του σωματειου στην πλειοψηφια της κοινοτητας
τοτε παραιτουμε της αξιωσης μου απο τα δεδουλευμένα και τα χαρίζω στο σωματειο ( ~ 5,000 ευρώ )

επιπλέον εχω αποχωρήσει επίσημα απο το CONFINE και εχω δεσμευτει αλλού,
ομως θα μπορουσα να δώσω *τζάμπα* πράγματα που θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιήσει ως παραδοταία οποιοσδήποτε το συνεχίσει

Οπως λέει ο nvac χρειάζεται συμμετοχή. Παρακαλώ να έρθουν ολοι οι κομβούχοι στην ΓΣ ( ασχετα αν ειναι ή εχουν υπαρξει μέλη του σωματειου )

Α! και η συνδρομή θα γίνει απο 0-10 ευρώ / χρόνο

αυτά,
over

----------


## john70

Γιώργο, κάτσε διάβασε τι γράφεις ! Δεν μπορώ ν σε παρακολουθήσω πραγματικά, μάλλον ειμαι μαγαλος βλάκας ή εσυ βρίσκεσαι σε άλλη διάσταση και χρόνο! Έστειλες εξώδικο στο σωματείο και ζητάς χρήματα τα οποία θεωρείς δεδουλευμένα σου, σου απαντάνε με άλλο εξώδικο, δημόσια μιλάς για παραποίηση των πρακτικών στην ΓΣ και άκυρη συνελευση( εκεί εκλεχθηκες και εσυ !) τώρα ζητάς να παραιτηθεί το ΔΣ και εσυ θα παραιτηθείς της αξίωσης σου για τα χρήματα και τα δωριζεις στο σωματειο ( πως δωριζεις κατι που παραιτησαι της διεκδίκησης του ???????) καλή σου νύχτα ! Και περιμένω τι άλλο θα ζητήσεις αύριο !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## nvak

> Αν παραιτηθεί το τωρινό ΔΣ-1 και μπει ορκωτος λογιστης και ελεγξει τα παντα
> και αποκοτασταθουν οι θεσμοι και γυρισει ο ελεγχος του σωματειου στην πλειοψηφια της κοινοτητας
> τοτε παραιτουμε της αξιωσης μου απο τα δεδουλευμένα και τα χαρίζω στο σωματειο ( ~ 5,000 ευρώ )
> 
> επιπλέον εχω αποχωρήσει επίσημα απο το CONFINE και εχω δεσμευτει αλλού,
> ομως θα μπορουσα να δώσω *τζάμπα* πράγματα που θα μπορουσε να χρησιμοποιήσει ως παραδοταία οποιοσδήποτε το συνεχίσει
> 
> Οπως λέει ο nvac χρειάζεται συμμετοχή. Παρακαλώ να έρθουν ολοι οι κομβούχοι στην ΓΣ ( ασχετα αν ειναι ή εχουν υπαρξει μέλη του σωματειου )
> 
> ...


Όταν έγραψα για συμμετοχή, δεν εννοούσα την ΓΣ, αλλά για το μετά.

Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι γίνεται με το confine, μου αρκεί αυτό να καλύπτει τα έξοδα των σερβερ του σωματείου και να αμείβει στοιχειωδώς όσους έχουν την αγγαρεία της συντήρησής τους.
Θεωρώ ότι οι κόμβοι μας δεν φέρνουν λεφτά σε κανένα και δεν έχω την απαίτηση οικονομικού ελέγχου στην δουλειά κανενός.
Το ότι πέρα από τα 50 ευρώ δεν αναγκάζομαι να τσοντάρω επιπλέον χρήματα και χρόνο για κοινές υποδομές, για μένα είναι ευεργέτημα και αισθάνομαι υποχρεωμένους σε όσους ασχολούνται.
Το ίδιο πιστεύω ισχύει για τους περισσότερους κομβούχους.

----------


## senius

Καλησπέρα.
Για να χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι :
http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=3255
http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=3255

----------


## john70

Χαλαρά είμαστε, που είναι τα στοιχεία που έλεγες Κώστα ?????


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## senius

o Psenius τελικά μου διαβεβαίωσε ότι ... δεν....
Αρα.,,,
 :peace:

----------


## john70

Δεν ??? δηλαδή ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## senius

> Δεν ??? δηλαδή ??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Φίλτατε Γιάννη την 14-9-13, επειτα απο συνεχής συζητήσεις που ειχα κάνει με το 20% των ενεργών κόμβων του AWMN δικτύου, κοινώς ειχαμε αποφασήσει να ανεφέρουμε στο παρόν φόρουμ τα κάτωθι :



> *Ετήσια συνδρομή & Δηλώσεις Υποψηφιότητας για Εκλογές Συλλόγου – 2013*
> 
> Καλησπέρα στο AWMN δίκτυο .
> 
> Καταρχάς θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω εκ των προτέρων τους συντελεστές και τους συμμετάσχοντες στο έργο, που χρόνια τώρα με την αρμονική τους οργάνωση & υπομονή τους, εγώ να μπορώ να γράφω εδώ ... κι όλοι μας να μπορούμε να διαβάζουμε, κι όχι μόνο.!!
> 
> Αρχίζω λοιπόν :
> Παλαιότερα θυμάμαι η συνδρομή για τον AWMN σύλλογο ήταν περισσότερα χρήματα απο των 10 euro που είχε ορισθεί για το έτος 2011-2012, υπήρχαν πάρα μα πάρα πολλά μέλη και συμμετείχαν, ακολουθούσαν με ότι μπορούσαν για να σταθεί το παρόν.. 
> 
> ...


Σήμερα, με αυτα που ζούμε στην Ελλάδα γύρω μας και με την κρίση που επικρατεί, πίστεψέ με οτι , θα παλέψουμε να φέρουμε την συνδρομή στον σύλλογο, στα *10 euro*.
Εδώ μέσα, παρόλο το σεβαστό έργο και πράξεις που έχετε κάνει και σας ευχαριστούμε , θα θέλαμε να προστεθούν πάρα πολλά άτομα, ώστε με 1 γροθιά και με κοινή συνεννόηση όλων μας, να πράττουμε ολοι μαζί κοινό έργο και ΚΑΛΗ δρομολόγηση.
Θέλουμε πολλούς και να φαίνονται όλοι μαζί στην συνεργασία. 

Μην ξεχνάτε ασύρματοι καλοί μου φίλοι, πόσοι συναγουμουνίτες προσπαθούνε απ' εξω, σε έργα και πράξεις με την προσωπική τους τσέπη χωρίς καν να τους ξέρετε, για να απολαμβάνει ο σύλλογος .. αλλά και οι υπόλοιποι εμείς, τα ανώτερα αγαθά του AWMN δικτύου μας.
Εγω προσωπικά ξέρω πάρα πολύ κόσμο. Και ειναι πρόθυμοι για ολα. Απλά με αυτα που βλέπουν διστάζουν. Με το παραμικρό να μιλήσουμε, αμέσως οι admin έχετε εκβιασμό για ban. 
Εσείς τους ξέρετε?

Θα ήθελα τέλος, να προσθέσω ότι το AWMN δίκτυο μας, είναι και πρέπει να είναι το ανώτερο στο είδος του.
Του ανήκει η ανώτερη θέση και πρέπει πάντα να είμαστε έτοιμοι να το αποδεικνύουμε παντού και όποτε χρειαστεί.
Απλά πρέπει να αποβάλουμε τις αρνητικές προθέσεις μας , που τυχών μας ερχονται σε φλάς..

Ευχαριστώ/με
senius η Psenius

----------


## senius

Επειδη μου αρεσε σε κάποια θέματα στο πως τοποθετήθηκε ο beretas20 :



> Αφου πηραμε θεση σε διαφορα θεματα - ζητηματα.....σκοπος καποιων ειναι να διασυρουν το ονομα του δικτυου....να προσβαλλουν καθε κοπο του εκαστωτε κομβου που προσφερει θεληση...προσφερει οικειοθελως με οση δυναμη-ενεργεια διαθετει μια μικρη πετρα που το συνολο ειναι το awmn....Τιθεται το εξης ερωτημα....ποσα ατομα εχουν σκοπο να εκθεσουν το δίκτυο;2;;;;4-5-7-10-15;;;;;;ποσα;;;;;10/2000=1%!!!!!!Μηπως ειναι η μειοψηφια και ασχολουμαστε με αυτους ενω στη πραγματικοτητα θα επρεπε η μειοψηφια να ασχολειται με το υπερσυνολο;Μηπως δινουμε μεγαλη εκταση σε λίγα άτομα;Ποιος ασχοληθηκε με τα κοινα προβληματα των περισσότερων κόμβων που είναι παρατημένα-ξεχασμενα επειδη έχουν βαρεθει... έχουν αηδιάσει διαβάζοντας μικρότητες παιδιαρίστηκες; Είναι δυνατον κάποιοι να αλλάζουν την ροη της δρομολόγησης διαφημίζοντας οτι subnet θελει ο καθενας στου BGP τους και να περναει απο συγκεκριμένα σημεία;Ασχοληθείτε με την περιφερεια.....προσφέροντας νεες υπηρεσίες!!!!Ετυχε και ετρεξα καποιες φορες σε βουνα...σε φιλους...σε κομβους για συντηρηση...θα ζητησω αμοιβη απο καποιους;;;θα απαιτησω οτι εργαστηκα ή οτι απασχοληθηκα καποιες ώρες;Ειμαστε με τα καλά μας;Η εξαπλωση και ενισχυση του δικτυου ειναι θεμα ολων..και δεν ειναι αρμοδιοτητα των λιγων...Επισης....καποιοι ως λογιστες και στις μαθηματικες πραξεις ειναι αριστοι....τοσα € πηγαν εκει....τοσα αλλου....τοσα αλλου....μα το awmn δεν ειναι το λογιστηριο του Κρατους...μαλλον μπερδεψαν τις ειδικοτητες τους...απο το μολυβι και τους υπολογισμους...μεχρι την υλοποιηση...διαφερουν κατα πολυ!!!!


Δεν χρεωσα/με τιποτα σε κανέναν απο το 2006, σε οτι δημιουργήσα/με. Και δεν ειναι λίγα. Ειναι κοινά.
Η πλακα ειναι οτι, οτι κάναμε το καταφέραμε γιατι κοινώς το αγαπήσαμε με οτι κόστος ειχαμε, η ακόμα το εχουμε, χωρις να σας χρεωσουμε ουτε 1 euro, περνόντας ευθύνη την κοινή δρομολόγηση που ολοι μας εχουμε επιλέξει.
Μην χαλάσετε οτι δημιουργήσαμε ολι μαζί, σε αυτο που μας ανοίκει.
Σε λίγο οπως το πάμε, επισημως κάποιοι αετονύχιδες θα μας φτιάξουν νεο αρθρο που θα γραφτεί σχετικά με το πώς φερόμαστε, οπως το κάτωθι σχετικό :
http://www.tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2014/02/trolls.html
Ας ξεκολλήσουμε ολοι μας επιτέλους....
Ας κάνουμε ενα ρισέτ, και να το πάμε σε νέο κοινό ράν..

Δείτε κι 1 video από την κοπή της AWMN πίτας 2014.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v...type=2&theater
Σας αφιερώνω τα χαμόγελα και τις συμμετοχές ολων οσων παρεβρέθησαν εκεί. Ετσι για να χαλαρώσουμε.
Με λίγη θετική και ομαδική προσπάθεια, ολοι μαζι θα καταφέρουμε παπάδες.

τνχ
The PriestRunner jones team

----------


## ipduh

beretas20,

εδω δεν μιλάμε για 5 και 10 ευρω αλλα για > 420,000 ευρώ

Ξέρεις πότε έγινε η συνδρομή 50 ευρώ ( πενταπλασιάστηκε ) και πόσα θα ήταν τα σίγουρα έσοδα του σωματείου (απο εισροές εκτός των συνδρομών) την χρονιά που έγινε αυτό;
δικαιολόγησαν και δικαιολογούν την αύξηση της συνδρομής με αίτια *ΦΑΡΦΑΡΕΣ*

την δρομολόγηση για Πάτρα και Αίγιο την είχε χαλάσει επι μήνες ο nettraptor ανακοινώνοντας οτι να 'ναι και αρνήθηκε επαναλλειμενα να την φτιάξει ακόμα και όταν βρήκα την λύση

επίσης εγώ βοηθησα να διορθωθεί το προβλημά με την δρομολόγηση του /24 του nettraptor την πρώτη φορά μετά απο 5 τηλεφωνήματα του john70
ξέρεις τί είπε ένας πολύ αγαπητός σε όλους σας κομβούχος ...
"ρε ipduh είσαι τρελός; θα βοηθήσεις τον nettraptor σαββατο βραδυ; κάτι τρέχει στα γύφτικα που δεν παιζει καλά η δρομολογηση για τον nettraptor ...εδώ δεν επαιζε η δρομολόγηση για δεκαδες κομβούχους και τους εγραφε ( o nettraptor ) επι μήνες."

το δίκτυο δεν είναι τα τρία άτομα στα οποία αναφέρομαι και αν ηταν μονο αυτα τα τρια ατομα θα ντρεπομουν να ειμαι στο δικτυο
το AWMN το εξυμνώ και το σωματείο προστατεύω και ξεκολλήστε με την καραμέλα του διασυρμού ... 

σχετικά με τις αναλογίες ... διάβασε αυτό http://alog.ipduh.com/2014/02/awmn-insider.html 

οι μαθηματικοί δεν είναι ούτε λογιστές ούτε άριστοι στις μαθηματικές πράξεις ... και πες τους με το ονομά τους --δεν θα σε φάνε

επειδή σε ξέρω και ξέρω ότι είσαι πολύ καλό παιδί μείνε στην μέση ... ψάξε το και σκέψου το πριν ξαναμιλήσεις και μην γίνεσαι πιόνι στο τζάμπα

----------


## mikemtb

Τελικα αυτη την γαμοπίτα του συλλογου ΠΌΤΕ θα την κοψουμε??
εχουμε ξεφυγει τελειως απο το σκοπο του thread...
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## senius

AWMN 2014 Kopi Pitas 16-2-2014-Video 1
AWMN 2014 Kopi Pitas 16-2-2014-Video 2
AWMN 2014 Kopi Pitas 16-2-2014-Video 3
AWMN 2014 Kopi Pitas 16-2-2014-Video 4
AWMN 2014 Kopi Pitas 16-2-2014-Photo

----------


## djk604

> Καλησπέρα.
> Για να χαλαρώσουμε λιγάκι :
> http://www.awmn./album.php?albumid=3255
> http://www.awmn.net/album.php?albumid=3255


Και του χρόνου με υγεία εύχομαι!
Για όλα τα άλλα, το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι καλή διάθεση και καθαρό μυαλό και είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα την βρούμε την άκρη και τα καλύτερα μας περιμένουν.
Ραντεβού στην επόμενη ΓΣ μας!

----------


## kinglyr

Και εγώ συμφωνώ να γίνει η συνδρομή στα 10 ευρώ για να γραφτώ εγώ και άλλοι πολλοί που το συζητάγαμε ( το υψηλό κόστος συνδρομής) στην πίτα στο hackerspace. Επίσης περιμένω να δω πότε θα ορίσετε να γίνει η έκτακτη ΓΣ, στην οποία θα χυθεί άπλετο φως στα ζητήματα που έχουν ανακύψει... Μέχρι τότε μπαίνω σε receiving mode. ΜΦΧ. Kinglyr #8000

----------


## xtnd

ΠΡΟΣΚΛΗΣΗ - Έκτακτη Γενική Συνέλευση - 4 Μαρτιου 2014, ημέρα Τρίτη, και ώρα 18:00

----------


## ipduh

nettraptor, φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις 
nettraptor, ψεύδεσαι ασύστολα και είσαι η καλύτερη σου δυσφήμιση




> Κοίτα συμφωνώ με αυτό 100% αλλά είναι και λίγο επικοινωνιακά όλα αυτά. Κάτι για να μαζέψουν λεφτά μιας και τα ποσά είναι πολύ μικρά, κάτι για να "δείξει" ότι υπάρχει διαφάνεια ενώ τελικά από εκεί λείπουν πολλές λεπτομέρειες που κάνουν την διαφορά. 
> Από την άλλη τα σωματεία έχουν εσωτερικές διαδικασίες διαφάνειας (ΕΕ, ΓΣ) που καθιστούν τα παραπάνω ΜΟΝΟ επικοινωνιακό εργαλείο. Όταν δε οι κινήσεις γίνονται πολλές, τα ποσά μεγαλύτερα, εμπλέκεται φορολογικό απόρρητο, τραπεζικό απόρρητο και ένα κάρο άλλες δεσμεύσεις εμπιστευτικότητας υπευθύνων ενάντια στην Ευρωπαϊκή κοινότητα αλλά και σε ερευνητικούς συνεργάτες, τέτοια εργαλεία γίνονται επικίνδυνα και παραπλανητικά. 
> Ότι και να βάλεις εκεί έξω πάντα κάποιος θα βρεθεί να πει κάτι. Δικαίωμα του είναι και ίσως μάθουμε και κάτι.
> Οπότε καλύτερα να προσηλωθούμε στις συλλογικές διαδικασίες και όχι σε marketing tricks. Βέβαια το συγκεκριμένο μπορεί να τεθεί προς συζήτηση και αν βρεθεί ικανοποιητική λύση που δεν διακινδυνεύει τίποτα και κανέναν να την εφαρμόσουμε.





> Και θα σου απαντήσω απλά. Και ποιος σου λέει ότι ένας τύπος που έχει κάνει εξώδικο χωρίς να έχει κόψει παραστατικό και να έχει παραδώσει τίποτα ζητάει λεφτά λέει την αλήθεια? Θεωρείς δηλαδή ότι ο οικονομικός απολογισμός δεν διαβάστηκε στην περασμένη ΓΣ? Θεωρείς ότι δεν έχουμε υπογεγραμμένα πρακτικά με έγκριση πεπραγμένων? ότι κινούνται λογαριασμοί και διαδικασίες χωρίς τυπικά χαρτιά? Επίσης πιστεύεις ότι δεν έχουμε mail υποψηφιότητας του Afana πριν από την ΓΣ? Θες να πεις ότι ο djk604 που δεν υποστηρίζει τις βλακείες που λέει τούτος εδώ είναι τρελός και αυτός? Το ότι έχουμε αποφάσεις ΓΣ για ότι σημαντικό και critical έχουμε αποφασίσει δεν σου λέει επίσης τίποτα? Το ότι έχει ακόμα βήμα και λέει ότι του καπνίσει δεν το θεωρείς περίεργο? Αυτός ήταν που δεν θα ξαναέγραφε εδώ. lol. Τίποτε από αυτά που διαδίδει δεν ισχύει. Και τελικά που είναι η δουλειά που θέλει να πληρωθεί και που αυτά τα αδιάσειστα στοιχεία? Ktsaou σε διακρίνει και εσένα μου φαίνεται μια αφέλεια. Πόσο κουτόχορτο μπορεί να σας ταΐσει ο πρώτος τυχόντας? Τι άλλες βλακείες θα ακούσουμε.
> 
> Εγώ νομίζω οτι κάπου εδώ πρέπει να το κλείσουμε διότι κατάντησε γελοίο και να πάμε στην ΓΣ. Φάτε την λαγάνα σας και την ταραμοσαλάτα, καλη καθαρή Δευτέρα και τα λέμε. 
> 
> P.S. Όχι άλλες ... για όνομα. Το έργο το πήρε το σωματείο ΑΜΔΑ και οχι κάποιος άλλος. Είναι νομικό πρόσωπο και το μόνο που μπορεί να αναλάβει κάτι τέτοιο. Άτομα που να μπορούν να διαχειριστούν τέτοια από τα μέλη είναι μετρημένα στα δάκτυλα. Στα κενά που έχουμε καλούμε και άλλους κατά καιρούς να βοηθήσουν. Τα χρήματα δεν είναι όσα λέει και δεν τα δίνουν για να πας να πάρεις καραμέλες. Για την ακρίβεια στο ταμείο έχουν μπει λιγότερο από τα μισά διότι πρέπει να παραδίδεις δουλειά και να παίρνεις. Τα δεδουλευμένα φετινά πχ δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμα. Ο άλλος από πάνω τα έχει πληρωθεί, ζητάει και άλλα χωρίς δουλειά. Κυριολεκτικά ότι να ναι.

----------


## nvak

> nettraptor, φάσκεις και αντιφάσκεις 
> nettraptor, ψεύδεσαι ασύστολα και είσαι η καλύτερη σου δυσφήμιση


Αφού κρίνεις ότι το φορουμ προσφέρεται για αντιπαράθεση και εσύ δεν δεσμεύεσαι από διαδικασίες 
Για να ενημερωθούμε και μεις, χωρίς να κάνουμε εικασίες, δημοσιοποίησε :
- την συμφωνία που είχες με το ΑΜΔΑ
- το αντικείμενο της δουλειάς σου
- τον χρόνο απασχόλησής σου και τα το τί παρέδωσες μέχρι σήμερα 
- το οικονομικό σου αντάλλαγμα
- την προσωπική σου διαφωνία με τον διαχειριστή.

Για το πώς λειτουργούσε το πρόγραμμα, θα τα πούμε στην ΓΣ όπου και θα ενημερωθούμε και φυσικά θα συζητήσουμε και θα αποφασίσουμε σοβαρές αλλαγές στις διαδικασίες.
Το τι θα είναι ανακοινώσιμο στο forum και τι όχι, επίσης θα το αποφασίσουμε στην ΓΣ αφού ενημερωθούμε.

----------


## ipduh

κανένα πρόβλημα nvac
πολύ χοντρικά ... δούλεψα ένα χρόνο --επέμειναν να υπογράψω μια σύμβαση που αρχιζε Ιανουάριο 12 ενώ ξεκίνησα Ιανουάριο 13
μου έδωσαν ~5Κ και μου χρωστάν ~5Κ ... τους έδωσα τα παραδοτέα του y2 και την λίστα του y3 μεταξύ άλλων και πήγα στην παράδοση για το y2 στο Βερολίνο

με παραξενεύει όμως που θες να δείς αυτά και δεν σε ενδιαφέρει να δεις τον αναλυτικό οικονομικό απολογισμό του σωματείου ΑΜΔΑ

τα πρακτικά της ΓΣ τα έχεις δει;

νομίζω αναφέρεις σε ένα άλλο νήμα ότι τα μέλη του ΔΣ δεν θα έπρεπε να συμμετέχουν σε έργα που αναθέτει το ΑΜΔΑ
και συμφωνώ

επίσης με λύπη μου αρχίζω να συμφωνώ με όλους εσάς που λέτε πως αν δεν συμμετείχαμε στο CONFINE
θα είχαμε περισσότερους πραγματικούς κόμβους και περισσότερα μέλη της κοινότητας θα συμμετείχαν στο σωματείο
και θα είχαμε άλλο ΔΣ και το διαδίκτυό μας θα ήταν καλύτερο ... πήραμε μισό εκατομμύριο για να το κάνουμε χειρότερο

εγώ όμως συνήθως τσαντίζομαι αντί να λυπάμαι

----------

